# Coco Pebbles Modeling PGWear!



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

Just got it in the mail today. Getting it on Coco Pebbles was no small job, she really didn't want it on. I hope I got the adjustments right. I got it on her and then she did "the floppy chicken" a bit on the floor. She's over it now and trying to figure out what the heck she's got on. Hope she gets used to it soon. But I love it! I did give her a handfeeding right after I put it on just to kinda make up for it,lol.

Coco Pebbles telling me what she thinks of this



























Adjusting some feathers.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

FLOPPY CHICKEN!!! That cracked me up!!!!!!!!!!









CP looks adorable......


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

OMG, that isso cute. Kiss the floppy chicken for me.
Daryl


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Coco P is so cute in her new britches. I wish I could get my parrots to wear those diapers. They could probably chew them up faster than i could buy them.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Coco Pebbles looks adorable in her PGWear! You will find it the best money you ever spent, and Coco Pebbles will come to love it as well.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Well I'll tell ya - if they had a magazine like PQ for pigeons I think CP would make the cover in that PGWear  

I know just what you mean by the floppy chicken! Hope did that too (and he won  ). 

I bet CP gets used to it in no time at all. In fact, he'll probably be waggin' his little tail feathers at you soon to have it put on


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Really cute pigeon and great new clothes!

Lindi


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

oooh nice outfit!!
and Boni only lives 30 min or so from me! i think i might just need to get a couple of those!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Awww so cute!!


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

Adorable! I just got one in the mail a couple of days ago for Pomba - I gave up after the first try (of getting it on him/her), but I'm definitely going to have to give it another go!


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

just ordered one for Ginger! should have it in the next week or so and pics will soon follow! woohoo!! =)

after dealing with poops for 6.5 years this will be a welcome change.

thanks for the pics of CP, i had looked a long time ago and had only found ones for parrots and never ended up buying one.. nice to see theres ones out there for pigeons!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

CP looks really cute and the design on the pg wear puts it over the top for cuteness overload.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is so cool! cp makes me smile when I see her. you have a special friend there.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL, that is one cute baby and quite the fashion plate.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

CP looks adorable!!!! A real fashion statement for all pigi's. I have to order one for Jack now that he's full grown. I'm real tired of following him around all day with a tissue in my hand.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YAHOO!! Boni did it again! 

How great you look Coco Pebbles! Squeaks sends his COOOS too and thinks you look stunning!

I'm sure CP will have more "models" for us as she grows!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, CP is incredibly cute as always BUT .. OMG .. her PG Wear has duckies on it! 

Terry


----------

